
Lithium-Ion Battery Life Could Reach 20 Years - alexandros
http://www.symbian-freak.com/news/010/02/lithium-ion_battery_life_could_reach_20_years.htm
======
jeroen
It's about the total lifetime of the battery, not a single charge.

That might be interesting for use in cars, but it has nothing to do with the
"super fast charging and longer-lasting batteries that will liberate using of
mobile devices" that the article starts with.

~~~
Confusion
Also, the article says nothing about the energy capacity of the battery. It
merely states

    
    
      Eamex says it will ship a battery with about 10,000W of power per kilogram
    

yeah... for how long?

~~~
yannis
_yeah... for how long?_

Power and energy are frequently confused. Power is the rate at which energy is
generated and consumed. To answer your question the battery rating should
preferably be given in Amp-hours or kWh. I suspect the author wanted to
highlight the energy density of the battery, connected to a charger the
battery should be able to provide 10kW continually for its life. 10kw/kg is
actually impressive.

~~~
eru
> [...] should preferably be given in Amp-hours or kWh [..]

How about Joule?

------
dbz
I don't trust websites that look like that one without extra research (no
offense), and google didn't give me too much promising support for the claim.
Where is my laptop battery revolution? I want a longer lasting battery =/

------
Hexstream
"What Eamex has done is figure out a way to stabilize the electrodes and
prevent the deterioration of tin. Why's this important? Because it means the
batteries can withstand a lot more charge and discharge cycles. We're talking
about over 10,000 cycles with a shelf life of 20 years."

Not quite what the headline made it sound like...

(WTF that site prevents copy so I had to rewrite this by hand. LAME. Maybe
it's time for me to try NoScript after all.)

~~~
yannis
It is a very bad way to try and stop someone from copying. A better way used
by quite a few media is to use javascript and copy a backlink at the same time
(very good for blogging and the media at least gets some link juice).

You are right the headline is a bit sensational.

------
nathanwdavis
Fast-charging is already here for Electric Cars. AeroVironment charging system
with EnerDel battery. This system is targeting the Think City cars that are
going to begin production in the U.S. later this year.

0 to 80 percent in 15 mins - [http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/zero-
to-80-percent-i...](http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/zero-
to-80-percent-in-15-minutes-new-benchmark-for-ev-fast-charging-82686262.html)

------
teilo
I've seen these claims about dramatically extending the number of charge
cycles in Li-Ion before. Never seen a product yet get to market. I don't
believe this claim either. Show me an actual product and prove me wrong.

------
deepripples
Have to agree with jeroen's comment but the battery thing is certainly a hot
topic. A paradigm changing topic depending on advancements.

------
j23tom
seem like a new 'sink technology task' for Energy Lobby

